# المنتديات الترفيهييه



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*المنتديات الترفيهييه*

:36_3_17: 
*انا بقترح اضافه منتدى الكاريكاتير لاضافه الصور الكاريكاتير*
*و منتدى الرياضه لوضع الكثير و الكثير من معلومات الرياضه فتجد مثلا مشجعيين كره القدم كثيريين و كثيريين و من الممكن ان نوضع تسجيلات لاحسن الاهداف و ...الخ و يوجد ايضا كثير من الرياضات الاخرى *
*و بقترح منتدى المسابقات لوضع المسابقات بين الاعضاء تعمل على تنشيط و تقريب الاعضاء من بعض*
*و اتمنى انهم يضافوا الى المنتدى الترفيهى*​*اتمنى ان الاقتراح ينال اعجاب الجميع*​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> *انا بقترح اضافه منتدى الكاريكاتير لاضافه الصور الكاريكاتير*
> ​



​في منتدى الصور العامة الذي يشمل الصور بشكل عام, و في المنتدى الترفيهي العام الذي يضم الكاريكاتير و غيرها من الفكاهيات​

*



و منتدى الرياضه لوضع الكثير و الكثير من معلومات الرياضه فتجد مثلا مشجعيين كره القدم كثيريين و كثيريين و من الممكن ان نوضع تسجيلات لاحسن الاهداف و ...الخ و يوجد ايضا كثير من الرياضات الاخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لا اعتقد في وجود نشاط رياضي في المنتدى, فلا يوجد غير موضوع واحد لتهنئة المنتخب المصري بالفوز باللقب, فلا نستطيع فتح منتدى كامل لموضوع واحد فقط!
​

*



و بقترح منتدى المسابقات لوضع المسابقات بين الاعضاء تعمل على تنشيط و تقريب الاعضاء من بعض
و اتمنى انهم يضافوا الى المنتدى الترفيهى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



اتمنى ان الاقتراح ينال اعجاب الجميع​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​المنتدة موجود اصلا:​ركن الالعاب و المسابقات 
منتدى الالعاب و المسابقات التي تقام بين الاعضاء في المنتدى
* 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا روك على مرورك
و حبعتلك رساله على الخاص


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*ماشي حبيبي ابعث و انا أرد عليك... سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

*طيب ياريت لو تعمل منتدى الصور العامه تبعا للمنتدىى الترفيهى *
*حتى يتمكن الاعضاء من تنزيل صور كاريكاتير مضحكه*
*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## pola (6 أبريل 2006)

يا مينو كل اللى بتقترحة
موجود بالفعل


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا بولا على مرورك نورت المحكمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

